# Favorite rod/reel combo for frog fishing?!



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

In looking to get a new frog/top water set up and I was curious as to what you guys use and why? I want specifics as in rod length and reel gear ratio.

Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Youll want a fast gear ratio....the faster the better. Ive got a shimano chronarch with a 7.0.1 gear ratio that works good enough for me. For a rod youll want something with a lot of back bone in case you need to bring the 2 pounder in with 10 pounds of weeds.....lol Ive done it before. I have a 6'6" mh abu garcia vendetta that I use. If you can get away with it you can use one a bit longer. I fish out of a kayak so I use a shorter rod. It works fine though. I think a fast tip might be beneficial if your burning a frog back or just constantly reeling and a fish takes your frog on braided line. The fast tip will allow the fish to engulf the bait without feeling all of the rod on the take. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I understand you wanting one rod for double duty, but depending on what other kind of top waters you want to use it for, a good frog rod isn't going to be a very good top water rod. For frogs, you're going to want a rod with at least medium heavy power. And you're going to want a fast, or an extra fast action. A rod with that kind power and taper isn't the best choice for other top water baits. Especially treble hooked baits. You'd probably have a lot of trouble landing fish on a lure with treble hooks, with a rod like that.

For frogs I use a 7' heavy power Shimano Crucial rod that has an extra fast action with a Curado 200B reel. 6.2:1 gear ratio. A faster reel like Sean mentioned is definitely better for getting the frog back in to make another cast, but the 6.2:1 on the reel I use is more than fast enough for skiing a fish back on top of the water. You definitely want a reel with a 6:1 or faster though. 

For treble hooked top waters probably something with medium power and a fast action. Something rated for 1/4 - 5/8 oz lures. The lower power is going to means that the rod is going to load more along the length of the blank which will help you keep fish caught on treble hooks, buttoned up. Rod length is a personal preference thing. Personally I like a 6' rod, but have fun finding a 6' bait caster rod. The one I have is older and the next one I get will be custom built. When I get the custom rod made it will be medium heavy power, but the action is going to be medium fast. IMO that would be the ultimate top water rod. So that is what I am going to have built. lol Anyhow..... good luck in your search.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, it was all pretty much what I was expecting. My frog combo now just is too aged and it has left me hanging with bass because it is a medium I had laying around and the tip isn't fast enough for my liking. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

